# Update on Bailey



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Well after being so concerned with her not eating and losing weight I'm happy to say she has turned around now! She still likes Stella's and Chewy's and now even eats her kibble. She has gained 7 ounces and I actually cut her down to 2 patties instead of 3. She even stands in the kitchen and tells me she wants a treat lol!! Thank you to everyone who helped me and also told me it was normal!!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*Awesome!! Great to hear she is picking up some weight and eating better. 

Keep it up Bailey, you're doing great!!*


.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great news!! Fantastic!


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Great news


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Glad to hear she's doing better!!


----------

